# Can a PCD be split into two days?



## woron (Dec 13, 2011)

My ED car is out of customs since 6/22. I've got 7/24 as my tentative delivery date at PC. Which is a month away.

I live just a hundred miles from Greer, so it is not a big deal for to make an extra trip. So is it possible to pick up my car earlier, and then come back on 7/24 for the "experience"? Since it is an ED car, I do not need vehicle overview. Just sign and drive.

At the Welt they are very accommodating and allow factory and museum tours before or after actual delivery. Is it possible to split car delivery and Performance Center experience?

I did "PCD" before, six months after getting my car from the dealer. But I am not sure who paid for that.


----------



## The Other Tom (Sep 28, 2002)

What are you trying to split ? Performance Center experience and factory tour ? Sounds like you don't want the delivery experience anyway. You can ask if you can come back later for the factory tour...otherwise I think there's a nominal fee for the tour.


----------



## woron (Dec 13, 2011)

The Other Tom said:


> What are you trying to split ?


I want to pickup my car earlier, and then come back for everything else. I don't wan't to wait (while paying) for my car another month just because they don't have any rooms in Marriott available.


----------



## RaslDasl (Jan 3, 2015)

What you want is essentially the BMW 101 package which is available (for a fee paid by dealer or owner) without delivery of a car. Email [email protected] and ask if you can get your car early and come back for 101.


----------



## woron (Dec 13, 2011)

RaslDasl said:


> BMW 101 package which is available (for a fee paid by dealer or owner) without delivery of a car.


Wait a second. I want delivery. After all they have my car. 

I want it in my hands sooner, and I can come back for the rest at my scheduled date.


----------



## RaslDasl (Jan 3, 2015)

LOL. The part you want to come back for is what they call BMW 101. Ask to do delivery early, 101 later. Or they may have an earlier opening for the whole thing.


----------



## woron (Dec 13, 2011)

Ok, I emailed PC on Friday with this question and got their response today. No, they cannot do it.


----------



## lotusfla (Jun 12, 2010)

I did a PCD Tuesday. The hotel was empty. There were only 3 of us doing a PCD that day (yea!). My original PCD date was mid-July and my CA called to check on available dates once my car was in Charleston and there were several earlier dates open (including dates before Tuesday). Have the CA check for you. You don't have to overnight at the Marriot.


----------



## JenWil (Mar 30, 2015)

We just missed each other. We were there yesterday for PCD  It was myself and my hubby, as well as a brother and sister. That was it  The people at the Performance Center said this week was slower since there are no factory tours.


----------

